# Which console hack first?Ps Vita or Nintendo 3ds



## michael18 (Apr 3, 2012)

what do you believe?


----------



## Hells Malice (Apr 3, 2012)

3DS. It's older and i'm going to assume simpler based on nintendos history compared to Sony going berserk to stop piracy.

This thread is crap.

Third option should be "neither".


----------



## Mantis41 (Apr 3, 2012)

Considering the DSi still hasn't been fully hacked I am going with the Vitia.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Apr 3, 2012)

Honesty couldn't care which gets hacked first as long as it gets hacked soon but if was gonna say it would be any. Cause who knows when either will get hacked anyway.


----------



## Hells Malice (Apr 3, 2012)

Mantis41 said:


> Considering the DSi still hasn't been fully hacked I am going with the Vitia.



Considering the DSi was practically pointless to hack, is it REALLY surprising?


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Apr 3, 2012)

The Vita has a lot more potential in terms of processing power, so I'd say more effort will be pooled into the Vita.

I'm going with Vita


----------



## Rydian (Apr 3, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> Sony going berserk to stop piracy.


The Go is hacked as well as any other system (except for a modified bootloader, but that's not even needed).  Intentions don't always equal outcomes.

My money's on the Vita, as it could be more of a "utility" thing, whereas the DS family's always seen as entertainment for the younger ages.  I mean the PSP has video streaming and remote control and such for homebrew, mostly utility-type, and has an older audience.  With the DS family, people often only care about their ability to pirate games for free, and the only real reason flash carts are so prevalent is because chinese companies realized they could make some easy reseller money off of them.

So there's more of a reason for the older audience that actually knows what they're doing to go after the Vita... and as we've seen, some of the proven people from the PSP scene are already poking around in it.

What can be said like that for the 3DS?  "Well flash carts updated their bootloaders again..."


----------



## Veho (Apr 3, 2012)

Hard to tell. On one hand you have all the homebrew devs trying to hack the Vita, but on the other hand you have all the flashcard manufacturers trying to hack the 3DS, and they have had a good head start.


----------



## elgarta (Apr 3, 2012)

Well Sony has been quite aware of the PSP's flaws when it came to piracy, so the effort they have put into the Vita to prevent this is likely to prevent this for some time. That being said though, the 3DS isn't exactly showing any real signs of progress either, so it might not be done anytime soon.

If I had to put money on either though I'd say the Vita, which as Rydian has pointed out, is more of a Utility thing that 'older' audiences are more likely to use. But.. I also expect some form of 3DS hack to surface eventually for the region lock. Full hacks and pirated games are probably a ways off for either console though.


----------



## Jennyfurr (Apr 3, 2012)

I hope it's the Vita.. so I can play my PSP UMD backups and not have to buy them again on psn ~_~


----------



## Mantis41 (Apr 3, 2012)

Jennyfurr said:


> I hope it's the Vita.. so I can play my PSP UMD backups and not have to buy them again on psn ~_~


If you are talking about previous gen support the 3DS has already won the hacking race.

Edit: Woops!


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Apr 3, 2012)

Jennyfurr said:


> I hope it's the Vita.. so I can play my PSP UMD backups and not have to buy them again on psn ~_~


I think alot of us want this.


----------



## Jennyfurr (Apr 3, 2012)

Mantis41 said:


> Jennyfurr said:
> 
> 
> > I hope it's the Vita.. so I can play my PSP UMD backups and not have to buy them again on psn ~_~
> ...


well I know that.. I have a 3DS.  I just meant overall, I'd rather the Vita be hacked first so I could play my old games.  As opposed to the 3DS being hacked first to play homebrew/3DS games/etc.


----------



## gameandmatch (Apr 3, 2012)

Doesn't matter to me, I'll enjoy my games that payed for until they become open.


----------



## michael18 (Apr 3, 2012)

actually i think vita's hack going very well at the moment.Hackers have done good progress i am very optimistic that until November we will have a 100%hacking progress


----------



## Rydian (Apr 3, 2012)

Mantis41 said:


> Jennyfurr said:
> 
> 
> > I hope it's the Vita.. so I can play my PSP UMD backups and not have to buy them again on psn ~_~
> ...


But it doesn't play PSP games and doesn't matter to those that have a Vita.


----------



## chris888222 (Apr 4, 2012)

I believe both systems will get a chance to be hacked at around the same timespan.

The PS Vita is no doubt a mammoth and *should be* stunning with homebrew/emulation/others just like on the PSP.

However I bet works on the 3DS have started as well (in fact a long time ago - especially if Crown3DS is actually legit).


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 5, 2012)

Well let me toss a coin in the air and find out...


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Apr 5, 2012)

Still wish there was a "whenever they are" option.


----------



## BasedKiliK (Apr 5, 2012)

Considering that a few exploits have already been (publicly) found on the Vita, I'd have to say that it probably has the better chance of getting hacked first. It'd be an absolute beast at running homebrew/emulators/etc, though I'm personally hoping for the 3DS first, since that's the one I own.


----------



## Midna (Apr 5, 2012)

Cracking the Vita's PSP emulator doesn't count. The 3DS' DS mode was cracked quickly too.


----------



## BasedKiliK (Apr 5, 2012)

I remember seeing a video of a guy getting a Hello World running in the Vita's normal state.


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 5, 2012)

neither will be hacked, sony and nintendo both have forced firmware updates, any exploits found are quickly patched before they are useable, those golden days are long gone now.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Apr 5, 2012)

jalaneme said:


> neither will be hacked, sony and nintendo both have forced firmware updates, any exploits found are quickly patched before they are useable, those golden days are long gone now.


Way to be optimistic dude.


----------



## Creqaw (Apr 5, 2012)

Just Another Gamer said:


> jalaneme said:
> 
> 
> > neither will be hacked, sony and nintendo both have forced firmware updates, any exploits found are quickly patched before they are useable, those golden days are long gone now.
> ...


Being pessimistic is always better, optimism is a one way road to disappointment.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Apr 6, 2012)

Creqaw said:


> Just Another Gamer said:
> 
> 
> > jalaneme said:
> ...


I'm a realist and never optimistic but even I know that the consoles will be hacked one day.


----------



## The Milkman (Apr 6, 2012)

Just Another Gamer said:


> jalaneme said:
> 
> 
> > neither will be hacked, sony and nintendo both have forced firmware updates, any exploits found are quickly patched before they are useable, those golden days are long gone now.
> ...


Funny coming from you :I

But anyway, I think hes half-right. The ol days of when any /v/tard could grab a R4 and some Roms and play are long gone. I suspect if these systems are hacked that its going to be a VERY strenuous process that will probably wont even be worth half the trouble (much like Wii hacking when it started)


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Apr 6, 2012)

Zantigo said:


> Just Another Gamer said:
> 
> 
> > jalaneme said:
> ...


Because i'm really pessimistic? or because I don't know?

Yep those days are long long gone but i'm sure when the consoles are hacked it would be worth it in the end no matter how long the wait for me but like you said I can see it being slow and strenuous at the start but i'm not worried.


----------



## finkmac (Apr 6, 2012)

So, these consoles can auto-update without an internet connection? That's new...


----------



## The Milkman (Apr 6, 2012)

Just Another Gamer said:


> Zantigo said:
> 
> 
> > Just Another Gamer said:
> ...



Kinda for both but mainly because your very pessimistic.



finkmac said:


> So, these consoles can auto-update without an internet connection? That's new...



:I Yeah, For a few years now.


----------



## finkmac (Apr 6, 2012)

Zantigo said:


> Just Another Gamer said:
> 
> 
> > Zantigo said:
> ...



So, If I leave my 3DS on, not connected to the internet... It will update? How is Nintendo sending the data? Nintendo Vans?


----------



## The Milkman (Apr 6, 2012)

finkmac said:


> Zantigo said:
> 
> 
> > Just Another Gamer said:
> ...



No... Planes...didnt you buy a PS3?


----------



## finkmac (Apr 6, 2012)

Zantigo said:


> finkmac said:
> 
> 
> > Zantigo said:
> ...



Nope... Planes eh? Wouldn't Helicopters work better?


----------



## The Milkman (Apr 6, 2012)

finkmac said:


> Nope... Planes eh? Wouldn't Helicopters work better?



No they use planes because thier faster and send the signals farther, This joke is getting stupid now.


----------



## finkmac (Apr 6, 2012)

Zantigo said:


> finkmac said:
> 
> 
> > Nope... Planes eh? Wouldn't Helicopters work better?
> ...



But I didn't mention Blimps...


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Apr 7, 2012)

Zantigo said:


> Just Another Gamer said:
> 
> 
> > Zantigo said:
> ...


Ah well atleast its nice to know that i'm really pessimistic.


----------



## The Milkman (Apr 7, 2012)

finkmac said:


> Zantigo said:
> 
> 
> > finkmac said:
> ...



They havent used blimps since the gamecube era!


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 7, 2012)

hmm hard decision.  id say 3ds looking at nintendos easy to hack track record  though considering sony was bad with all models of the psp id say psvita(i know its not the same)  might have as much of a chance as a 3ds

all inall i think the 3ds will be hacked first


----------



## gshock (Apr 7, 2012)

jalaneme said:


> neither will be hacked, sony and nintendo both have forced firmware updates, any exploits found are quickly patched before they are useable, those golden days are long gone now.



When a system is fully broken firmware updates (whether online or by update partitions on cartridges) can be bypassed or unpatched.



Just Another Gamer said:


> Creqaw said:
> 
> 
> > Just Another Gamer said:
> ...


Optimism is only a 'one way road to disappointment' if you're a chronic failure.

Learn earn from your mistakes and change that. Practice makes perfect.

People fall back to cynicism when they're not entirely self-secure or have been bitten in reality by various things.

Topic: 
Depends what you mean by hack. Some individuals have already executed code (point of any exploit) on the 3DS with hardware modifications and other individuals with the development kits have already made "hello world" apps that ran in 3DS mode and that was months ago. On the other hand I don't know what has been done for the Vita.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 7, 2012)

I have this strange feeling that the Vita will be hacked first. Not sure why though


----------



## emigre (Apr 7, 2012)

This picture accurately represents my feelings on the matter.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Apr 7, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> I have this strange feeling that the Vita will be hacked first. Not sure why though


Because it seems like there is more stuff going on for it?


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 7, 2012)

Hopefully the Vita.
It has much more potential if hacked.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 7, 2012)

Just Another Gamer said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > I have this strange feeling that the Vita will be hacked first. Not sure why though
> ...


More like for emulation. It has a lot power behind it, which means emulating other gaming systems would work a lot better on it.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Apr 7, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> Just Another Gamer said:
> 
> 
> > The Catboy said:
> ...


True well I do hope the Vita gets hacked first I mean the PSP was great for emulators and so forth and i'm sure the Vita will be much better (once it can play PS2 games though)


----------



## emigre (Apr 7, 2012)

Vita plays PS2 games?


----------



## Qtis (Apr 7, 2012)

Just Another Gamer said:


> True well I do hope the Vita gets hacked first I mean the PSP was great for emulators and so forth and i'm sure the Vita will be much better (once it can play PS2 games though)


The PSX emu on the PSP was made by Sony so if the PSVita gets a similar option for the PS2, it could be possible. If not, the PS2 could be a hard console to emulate even on the PSVita. If you want to keep it portable. On the emulator selection for other consoles, I think only the sky's the limit. Previous gen consoles could "easily" be made to work in terms of the speeds available on the PSVita.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Apr 7, 2012)

Qtis said:


> Just Another Gamer said:
> 
> 
> > True well I do hope the Vita gets hacked first I mean the PSP was great for emulators and so forth and i'm sure the Vita will be much better (once it can play PS2 games though)
> ...


Well i'm kinda hoping that Sony makes a PS2 emulator for the Vita like how the they made a PSX one for PSP but if they don't then its not a big loss but it would kinda be not as good as I hoped but who knows what'll happen.


----------



## emigre (Apr 7, 2012)

PSX on PSP wasn't even emulation  It was virtualization I believe. Which means the PSP had the hardware to run PSX.

PS2 emulation on Vita via homebrew devs, I really doubt will happen. I really don't think the Vita is powerful enough to run Gen 6 consoles. 

PS2 classics are reconfigured to run on the PS3, there is no emulation or virtualization, from my understanding. I guess it is possible to do reconfigure PS2 classics for the Vita but this just a personal thought, I have (and most people here) have no  technical knowledge.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Apr 7, 2012)

Well it was more of I hope it can in the future more than anything else.


----------



## heartgold (Apr 7, 2012)

emigre said:


> PSX on PSP wasn't even emulation  It was virtualization I believe. Which means the PSP had the hardware to run PSX.
> 
> PS2 emulation on Vita via homebrew devs, I really doubt will happen. I really don't think the Vita is powerful enough to run Gen 6 consoles.
> 
> PS2 classics are reconfigured to run on the PS3, there is no emulation or virtualization, from my understanding. I guess it is possible to do reconfigure PS2 classics for the Vita but this just a personal thought, I have (and most people here) have no  technical knowledge.


You're right, you need a pretty beefy PC to emulate PS2 to a decent level of playability. Vita stands no chance.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 7, 2012)

Vita and PS2 use different CPU architectures, virtualization like on the PSP is not possible.

PS2 games could be ported to the Vita, and I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## BasedKiliK (Apr 8, 2012)

Rydian said:


> Vita and PS2 use different CPU architectures, virtualization like on the PSP is not possible.
> 
> PS2 games could be ported to the Vita, and I wouldn't be surprised.


Sure enough, they're getting ports to the PS3, both in HD and as Classics, so yeah.


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 9, 2012)

gshock said:


> When a system is fully broken firmware updates (whether online or by update partitions on cartridges) can be bypassed or unpatched.



right so from your logic we have 4.11 cfw then and we can log into SEN and sync our trophies! man what have i been missing! i don't know why i have been stuck on 3.55 cfw for such a long time silly me!

oh look nintendo has automatically updated my firmware but no fret, let me just put in my non existent 3DS flashcart and play the latest games don't worry! hackers can bypass nintendo firmware updates for about 10 minutes and then i have to update the flashcart again oopsie!


----------



## Rydian (Apr 10, 2012)

... he said that the updates themselves can be bypassed or patched out.  As in, the system wanting to update.  The behavior of trying to uodate can be stopped.


----------

